# Netgear Wg311 unter Linux installieren



## Briefkasten (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin noch ein Linux neuling und würde gerne wissen, wie und wo ich einen Linux Treiber für meine Netgear Wg311 PCI Karte (Wlan Karte 54mb)finden kann.

Netgear supported leider kein Linux.

ICh habe Suse9.2

Wisst ihr wo ich einen Treiber finden kann und wie ich diesen unter Suse installieren kann?

mfg ajzr


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Mai 2005)

Unter Linux laeuft das in der Regel etwas anders als unter Windows. Also nicht Treiber runterladen, installieren, gluecklich sein.
Unter Linux sind die Treiber im Kernel.
Ich nehme mal an, dass diese NetGear-Karte eine NIC ist, oder?
Wenn ja, welche Geschwindigkeit? 10/100MBit? 1GBit? 10GBit?

Nachtrag:
Google hat mir gerade verraten, dass es eine WLAN-Karte ist. Hab mal im Kernel nachgesehen und Unterstuetzung fuer die NetGear WG511 gefunden. Ich koennte mir vorstellen, dass der Treiber auch mit der WG311 funktioniert.


----------



## RedWing (3. Mai 2005)

> Ich koennte mir vorstellen, dass der Treiber auch mit der WG311 funktioniert.



Und falls nicht gibt es immer noch ndiswrapper:
http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/

Gruß

RedWing


----------

